# Baidu unveils Apollo RT6 Level 4 autonomous robotaxi with detachable steering wheel



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Baidu, a search engine company with an L4 autonomy vehicle. Impressive specs if they pan out. (Link to article)

During its Baidu World 2022 technology conference today, the Chinese technology company unveiled its sixth-generation fully-autonomous vehicle – the Apollo RT6. With a detachable steering wheel, Baidu has created a production-ready EV with Level 4 autonomous driving capability that is expected to join the Apollo Go robotaxi fleet next year.

Here are some of the noteworthy specs on the Apollo RT6:

Purposefully designed for fully autonomous driving, with a detachable steering wheel allowing for more passenger space
According to Baidu: allows for installation of extra seating, vending machines, desktops, or gaming consoles
L4 autonomous driving capable, 1,200 TOPS of computing power, and sensor architecture to handle complex urban environments
38 sensors: 8 LiDARs, 6 millimeter wave radar, 12 ultrasonic radar and 12 cameras
Sensors seamlessly integrated into panoramic glass roof
Industry’s first seven-layered full redundancy throughout the EV
Interactive lights indicate key signals to communicate with passengers and other cars on the road
According to the AI company, it was able to get the cost of the Apollo RT6 down to about $37,000 per EV, making it one of the most affordable EV options, on top of some of the most advanced autonomous driving technology.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Sounds amazing. Decades ahead of Tesla's FSD.


----------

